# What's your favourite part of your vizsla?



## Vida (Dec 26, 2011)

I love my dogs funky thighs!
Does that make me weird? ???


----------



## hobbsy1010 (Jun 4, 2011)

*Re: What's your favorite part of your vizsla?*

Yep :-\ ???


Hobbsy


----------



## Darcy1311 (May 27, 2012)

*Re: What's your favorite part of your vizsla?*

Yes it certainly does, and I am going to report you to Rolf Harris....just kidding Vida, course your not weird....


----------



## Hbomb (Jan 24, 2012)

1. his whiskery, floppy jowls.
2. his look of indignation about having to wear this jacket!


----------



## Darcy1311 (May 27, 2012)

For me it has to be Darcy's ears....although I love the rest of her also.... :-* sorry its not orientated but I lack the necessary skills


----------



## Bellababy (Mar 31, 2010)

Ha ha my kids say Bella (she is all muscle and big built) has legs like a big ham shank, or say we could have a good meal off these thighs (joking of course)
My favourite part is the silky ears, closely followed by there lovely soft bellies, one of mine has a belly as smooth as skin and the other has quite a hairy belly, both equally gorgeous


----------



## ZDOGSMOM (Sep 15, 2012)

For my beautiful Ziva it's her eyes... her eyes can reach into your soul embracing it with unconditional love causing you to melt into her.

For my silly little Izzy it would be her eyes as well, only hers are filled with orneriness, devilishness, and a tell tale sign that she's about to do something over the top to make you laugh out loud and shake your head with disbelief!


----------



## born36 (Jun 28, 2011)

Silky ears!


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Their mind.


----------



## dmak (Jul 25, 2012)

*Re: Re: What's your favourite part of your vizsla?*



Bellababy said:


> Ha ha my kids say Bella (she is all muscle and big built) has legs like a big ham shank, or say we could have a good meal off these thighs (joking of course)
> My favourite part is the silky ears, closely followed by there lovely soft bellies, one of mine has a belly as smooth as skin and the other has quite a hairy belly, both equally gorgeous


We often joke about how tasty his hind haunches would be. 

Its my guys facial expressions that I fall in love with. The myriad of feelings he can convey is impressive to me


----------



## KB87 (Jan 30, 2012)

I think mine has to be my boy's face is general. It's how he expresses what he needs to me, the thing that snuggles up closest to me and is the softest part of him. Plus, it smells like "him"- no better way to explain it than it just smells like him.

This weekend I was told "he's sooo smooth like velvet" and "he feels like the best part of the horse- the nose." It's nice to know my pup is silky smooth too.


----------



## Suliko (Sep 17, 2011)

What I love about Sophie most is her goofiness and ability to make us laugh even in the most cloudy days. She's our family clown and always entertains us  

What I love about our Pacsi is her facial expressions. She has the sweetest face and can melt our hearts in a heartbeat!


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

Definitely mind, ears and nose 

Goofy smiles aside, I am intrigued by the way dogs think.


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

Butt swirls & the tail waging as PIKE enters a bird field !!!


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

"How do I love thee (Willie)? Let me count the ways..."

I love how your head feels just like velvet.
I love how your ears feel just like silk.
I love the smooth, smooth skin on your belly.
I love to witness your joy when you get the zoomies.
But most of all, I love your expressive face!

When Willie is getting a belly rub, he squeezes his eyes shut, and his expression is one of pure bliss! I mean, if you looked up the word "BLISS" in the dictionary, there would be Willie's picture with his eyes squeezed shut. Makes it very difficult to end the belly rub, though. ;D ;D ;D


----------



## Moose57 (May 2, 2011)

Vida said:


> I love my dogs funky thighs!
> Does that make me weird? ???


That's funny. I Think I made my Lu self conscious b/c I would grab them and tell her "look at the those ham hocks!"


----------



## GuthriesMom (Mar 15, 2013)

Like so many others, I love Guthrie's silky soft ears, and I play with them all the time. Being the good V he is, he doesn't mind and quite enjoys it. He also makes the "bliss" face, during belly rubs.

I also love the "butt swirls." My husband and I have wondered for a long time if this is something that is common to the breed or just our silly boy. And of course - I love this tail (which his daycare friends have nicknamed "the carrot"), because the over the top wagging of it leads the ENTIRE butt and then the entire body wiggling!!

He also "smiles." Does anyone else have this with their V? The sides of his mouth will curl into what looks like a little grin (see the 3rd picture), whenever he is really excited - typically when we come home from work or someone comes to visit.


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Guthrie looks real cool in his shades!! ;D

Willie does sometimes get that little "smile" -- where the sides of his mouth curl up. Unfortunately, in his case it just means he's about to throw up.  Poor guy!


----------



## dmak (Jul 25, 2012)

Every time I see him I fall in love all over again. He's my buddy


----------



## CrazyCash (Jul 12, 2012)

I love everything about Cash - his personality, his beautiful eyes, his slobbery jowls and his velvety fur, but I also love what I call his monkey tail. His tail isn't cropped and he uses it like another leg (maybe that's to make up for the leg that he's missing  ). He's constantly wrapping his tail around things and many times when he's next to me on the couch he'll wrap his tail around my arm or my leg. He's just such a loving dog!


----------



## smurfette (Jan 14, 2013)

I'm with those favouring the ears, face and velvet skin - Dugo is one loved up pup because of it ;D


----------



## DanTheRed (Oct 18, 2012)

I love the complete package that is Oakley. Two of my real faves are, the way his butt wags aswell as his tail when he is really excited. Also when his whining starts to sound like Chewbacca the wookie when he wants something he cant have.


----------

